

Start programming using Object Pascal Language - mariuz
http://www.code.sd/startprog/index.html

======
inetsee
(Regular) Pascal was one of the first programming languages I learned (right
after machine language and Algol). It's my favorite programming language of
all the ones I've learned.

It would be nice if Object Pascal could bring Pascal back into common usage.

------
dragonbonheur
Excellent book.

